# did i euthanize my cat too early?



## str123456 (10 mo ago)

So it all started 3 weeks ago, when we went to the vet. My cat schould have had an leg operation but the vet noticed, that our cat has in BOTH kidneys tumor.
It may already spread as he also had problems with the right eye, we werent sure. He told us that he cant help our cat and its the best we comfort our dying cat.
The last 2 weeks we cared for our cat, we gave him food which the vet said its ok, we gave him medicine. The cat was feeling okay and he went outside every day altough he couldnt run that fast and idk where he went outside im not sure. After 2 weeks everyhintg changed. my cat stopped goung outside and didnt went outside from last friday. till saturday 5.2. it was under my bed hiding and almost didnt eat. on sunday or monday im not sure it moved to the basement where it had his toilet. i think on sunday it was near our doors of our house , but it couldnt go outside, he was just watching the door, i think he didnt have the energy. on sunday he went then in the basement and stayed there. he was hiding in a room under a shelf and it came a few times per day out of the room to eat, to go to the toilet.. on monday 6.2 he couldnt go on the toilet he had problems so i gave blankets so he could easier climb in to the toilet. the same day and the next day were pretty the same. he ate ,he did drink water more frequently and he stayed in the basement. he was or under the shelf or near the toilet. he never went upstairs. we wanted to euthanize him on 5.2 because till 5.2. it passed more than 2 days and he didnt eat, but he started eating then. and yesterday at 16:30 we euthanized him. i feel guilty and think that it was to early but i dont know. he did eat and drink and could go to the toilet but that was it. all other time it was spending laying under the shelf or sleeping, it didnt go out for 5 days. our cat usually spent his day almost outside, it came only to eat and sometimes to sleep at nights. what are your toughts? was it too early? sorry for my english, im from slovenia. he also hated going to the vet, but the vet couldnt come home, so we needed to take him. when we were driving he wanted to escape and he aws watching through the window. i just dont understand how we had the energy. he was laying three days didnt even go upstairs or outside.when the first injection came the sedative he even hissed and was angry but then he was calm and the second injective he fall asleep. it just breaks my heart how he had energy altough he was laying at home for three days and until ate a bit and went to the toilet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like you did the right thing and saved him from suffering.

It’s always a hard decision and unsurprisingly we wonder if we did the right thing, but try to take comfort in knowing he is at peace and really won’t have known he was passing … just going to sleep.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

No. You did the loving responsible thing and let him go before his suffering got any worse. I'm so sorry for your loss of your boy. You did right by him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, we all feel guilty when we have to make this decision but you did the right thing, he is now at peace.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

It sounds like his quality of life was getting pretty low, so I don't think it was too early. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

